# 12th Century Poem



## Rosemary (Dec 30, 2007)

Who Likes Poetry?  



A 12th century poem is the ‘Roman de Troi’, a romance in 30,00 verses by Benoit de Sainte! 




BenoÃ®t de Sainte-Maure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: 12th Centrury Poem*



Rosemary said:


> Who Likes Poetry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And to think, in our modern world, you can't get a poem over 100 lines published. 

Anywhere.

THe ancients sure had a way with words and verse. I wonder how many phrases mean different things to us nowdays than they did then...


----------

